# برنامج على الاكسيل لجميع الحسابات الهيدروليكيه بتغذيه المياه



## حماده محمد سامى (25 مايو 2010)

الاصدار الثانى من ملف الاكسيل لحسابات اعمال التغذيه بالمياه فى المبانى و يقوم بالاتى 
1- حساب التانكات 
2- مضخات الرفع و التغذيه 
3- مضخات الرى اليدوى
4- مضخات الغاطسه 
5- مضخات الفلتره
5- سخانات المياه المنفصله 
6- سخانات المياه المركزيه 

الملف تحت التجربه قمت برفعه فور الانتهاء منه 

نســـــــــــــــــــــــــــالكم الـدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء


----------



## nadirora (26 مايو 2010)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## kareem moh (26 مايو 2010)

Thank you for your good work


----------



## kareem moh (26 مايو 2010)

I will test This file and write to you my comments


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (26 مايو 2010)

وانا فى انتظار تعليقاتك او اى وسائل لتحسينه


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (26 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك حبيبي

بس الأكسل المعادلات اللي فيه مش واضحه :34:

مهندس حماده أنا الميل بتاعي هو أسمي اللي أنت شايفه أمامك علي الجي ميل :d

شكرا يا هندسه بس لو المعادلات نعرف نشفها :87:


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (28 مايو 2010)

للمعادلات ساقوم بكتابتها على ملف ورد و ساقوم برفعها على الموقع ان شاء الله 
او من اللمكن بالوقوف على الخلايا ستجد المعادله مكتوبه


----------



## remot (29 مايو 2010)

والله جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه ياريت لو عندك مشروع تغذية مياه وصرف صحىزى الحريق وياريت لو تشرحلنا فى ملف وورد مبدأ تغذية المياه للمبانى وطريقة التخزين والاستهلاكات وايضا مبدأ الصرف الصحى وتقبل الله منك


----------



## العراق نيو (29 مايو 2010)

تسلم يا وردة ..........


----------



## سوكومار (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## lawlaw (29 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

والله تسلم
الله ينور


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (2 يونيو 2010)

من فضلكم لمن جرب الملف اللى يجد به اى اخطاء او له راىء لتحسينه فليقم باخبارى و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد احمد (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zouhair84 (8 يونيو 2010)

bonjour
je veux bien tester cette application pour le calcul hydraulique
mon mail est [email protected]
i'm sorry i don't speak english good


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يونيو 2010)

يسلمو ايديك يا حماده
و بارك الله فيك
تقبل اسما تحياتى
و خالص دعوتى بالتوفيق فى الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## kobani81 (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ako (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله بالخير


----------



## ashraf1117 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اديب اديب (12 يوليو 2010)

*جزكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

*والله جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه*


----------



## bon2 (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله من وافر خيره


----------



## eng. a. (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## فهدالادهم (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadfakhreddine (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك , مشكور


----------



## ELMAWINY (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. بشار علي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

تسلم ياورد على هالبرنامج الرائع
وبانتظارك حتى احمله على سي دي و يظل عندي للابد:75::77:


----------



## mayfars (20 ديسمبر 2010)

نتمني نزول برنامج حسابات الهيدروليكية في اقرب وقت وزادكم الله علما


----------



## مونيا2 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تقولى يابشمهندس خطوات تنزيل الملف


----------



## منير متولي (19 فبراير 2011)

الله يحفظك وتستمر في اثرائنا بالعلم


----------



## ecc1010 (26 مارس 2011)

*جززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## معتصم الوطن (26 مارس 2011)

تسلم يا غالي و يعطيك 1000 عافية


----------



## emadfahmy59 (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kasabeh104 (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين اخى الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.magdawy (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## انور مجيد (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة سودانية (5 أبريل 2011)

يا سلام عليك يا غالي..... وان شاالله الى الامام دائما


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (14 يونيو 2011)

,والله يا أخي أنت رجل محترم ومسلم حقيقي جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في موازينك يوم الدين ......آمين


----------



## abdelrahim (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (14 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## تامر النجار (2 يوليو 2011)

تسلم وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
وربنا يجازيك خييييييييييييييييير
ويزيدك من العلم لتستفيد وتفيد


----------



## م/محمدحماد (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس حماده


----------



## البلال80 (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن مجهودك خير الجزاء


----------



## ban562010 (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الملف بفتح عالاكسيل بس اللغة غريبة يعني غير مفهوم


----------



## المتكامل (17 يوليو 2011)

ملف جميل و مفيد يعطيك العافية على مجهودك ........................


----------



## hikal007 (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخ حماده .. ملفات الإكسل دى هتكون صدقه جاريه ,, جازاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## MERO (13 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks moreeeeeeee for your support


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمود محمد ربيع مح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياهندسة بس هل يا ترى فيه برامج اكسيل لحساب أقطار المواسير للتغذية والصرف


----------



## amr_m3bood (12 يناير 2012)

*تسلم يا غالي و يعطيك 1000 عافية*​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

رائع وجميل 
ممكن تضع المعادلات وشكرا


----------



## سعد الزنجلي (13 يناير 2012)

شكرآ يا وردة


----------



## م احمد غلاب (19 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا عالمجهود*​


----------



## البوجواري (19 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا امور


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 يناير 2012)

gooooooood


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (5 مارس 2012)

السلا عليكم : لو احد عندة الخرايط الى بنجيب منها اقطار المواسير الخاصة بالتغزية للمبانى (الحمامات والمطابخ)


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Ramadan Attia (9 مارس 2012)

thank you my Gad blees you


----------



## lemoon (14 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## منير متولي (14 مارس 2012)

ربنا يوفقك ويعينك علي الخير


----------



## حمداللهيبي (14 مارس 2012)

*شكر*

بارك الله بجهودكم الجبارة ةوفقكم لخدمة الاوطان


----------



## 1998 (6 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## دويشية (11 أغسطس 2012)

اتبلاتررفرتاررلرتالارتارغفعلتالاتالرغف


----------



## دويشية (11 أغسطس 2012)

رؤؤء


----------



## دبوسه (12 أغسطس 2012)

يارب جازيمه خير بس بالله عليكو وووووووووووووووين الملف ده حتى مفيش رابط ومشغال انا بجد متشكر كتير لاى حد يرفع الملف تانى


----------



## rsaim1983 (12 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
طب فين الملف


----------



## afattah (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## yousefegyp (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (4 فبراير 2013)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد اخر حاجة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer369 (25 مارس 2013)

شكررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamer369 (25 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## essamessam28855 (2 أبريل 2013)

نشكركم جدا على الموضوع الهام &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& شكرا


----------



## aburawan (6 أبريل 2013)

ممنون وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed21788 (17 أبريل 2013)

تسلم يا سيادة الباشا


----------



## eng.mhk (25 يونيو 2013)

كل الشكر لك


----------



## adnansaadeh (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## debosampo (6 فبراير 2014)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> الاصدار الثانى من ملف الاكسيل لحسابات اعمال التغذيه بالمياه فى المبانى و يقوم بالاتى
> 1- حساب التانكات
> 2- مضخات الرفع و التغذيه
> 3- مضخات الرى اليدوى
> ...


الله يبارك فيك


----------



## debosampo (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## debosampo (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## shadishady (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك​


----------



## eehaboo (1 مارس 2014)

مششكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (24 مارس 2014)

شيت اكسل رائع جدا و لكن كما طلب الزملاء مطلوب برنامج او خريطه لتوضيح اقطار البايبات للتغذيه و الصرف


----------



## توفا (12 أبريل 2014)

مشكوررر


----------



## سماح_محمد (13 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dohengineer (13 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر .


----------



## alzaher.bebars (15 مايو 2014)

عاوز اعرف ازاى احسب حجم ال sump pit فى البدروم انا بحسب Qin عن طريق water supply fixture unit اجمعها واحولها ل GPM
1-لو موجود ramp وفيه ترنش عند مدخل البدروم ازاى احسب ال Qin منه الى ال sump pit فى هذه الحالة 
2-لو موجود مواسير تكثيف من AHU بتصرف على سيفون ارضية floor drain موصلة لل sump pit ازاى بحسب ال Qin فى هذه الحالة 
(الكود الانترناشيونال بيقول اجمع صرف تكثيف كل الماكينات واوقا بيقول اخد drainge fixture unit بتاعة سيفون الارضية مع العلم بان floor drain ممكن ايضا تاخد صرف الارضيات) احسبها ازاى


----------



## en salah (24 مايو 2014)

شكراااااا


----------



## nofal (24 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (17 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وفي جهدكم


----------



## ahmed yousef 01 (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hulkload (21 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## abdelhameddoma (6 يوليو 2014)

تسلم


----------



## yousefegyp (9 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

جزام الله كل خير


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (12 يوليو 2014)

i will test it ad inform you


----------



## seraj1 (6 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## وادي الصدر (7 سبتمبر 2014)

تشكراااات


----------



## ahmed_20 (14 فبراير 2018)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Noorwagana (24 فبراير 2018)

مهم جدا مشكور


----------



## Noorwagana (24 فبراير 2018)

مشكور


----------



## جبار كريم العيساوي (9 مارس 2018)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## مهندس ياسر موسى (14 مارس 2018)

شكرا


----------



## mdhi1986 (15 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## r.love20102010 (27 سبتمبر 2018)

ممكن لو سمحت ترسلي عالايميل [email protected]


----------



## thebigcaptin (19 نوفمبر 2018)

اخى وزميلى الغالى ,ياريت لو عندك ووتر كاد برنامج حساب كل نظام تمديدات المياة وشرحة على وورد ,هااام جدا


----------

